# Blanket With Eyelet Dog



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I thought you might get a kick out of my new experiment -- making a picture with eyelets. It's easy to do, and fun to see the picture develop. I've attached the pattern. 

The color is actually a very nice light blue -- that's the way it goes sometimes with flash photography.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

That is so sweet and clever. I love it.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

its gorgeous well done


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MKjane said:


> I thought you might get a kick out of my new experiment -- making a picture with eyelets. It's easy to do, and fun to see the picture develop. I've attached the pattern.
> 
> The color is actually a very nice light blue -- that's the way it goes sometimes with flash photography.


 Very nice and no little finger's to get stuck in the small holes.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You are very creative. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice! Well done..


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very nice, love it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just tooooo adorable!! Thank you for the pattern!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the eyelet dog.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

How cute! Very creative and clever of you - kudos!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

so cute


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

What a lovely blanket; it was nice to be there at the beginning when you were exploring the different techniques and options. Why don't you post the photo to the end of your original thread, I am sure everyone who contributed to the original thread would love to see it too.

Val


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so much ! lovely blanket ! Is it for ME! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! The blanket is lovely.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

WAAAAAY Cool!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

How creative. Thx for giving the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

You may have solved a problem for me. My nephew & his wife are having a baby in Apr. & they don't want to know the gender. This would work for either one.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Bravo! That's one cute and clever blanket. I can see your technique applied to many other projects, too.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, I agree with all the other comments...this is indeed a great blanket - was it hard to do?


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

omg that is the cutest thing I ever saw,thanks so much for your generosity for giving it to us ,thats why I love being on this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very cute and really clever


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely love your blanket. What a creative idea and beautifully executed. Great knitting.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very nice, love it.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. So cute.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gonna attempt doing this on my Knitting Machine. Thanks for the pattern chart!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> Yes, I agree with all the other comments...this is indeed a great blanket - was it hard to do?


Many thanks to all for your kind comments. In response to the question of how hard it is -- it's very easy to do. Each eyelet is just yarn over, knit two together.


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Next on my project list.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

My mouth literally fell open when I saw this. Love it! Thank you sooooo much for the pattern.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That is just so cute. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. You are very clever and kind.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute and oh so clever!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow how original!!!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. I make many baby/toddler sweaters for charity and will have to play with this to shrink it to fit. If anyone else can figure out how, please share. I will also be using it in the baby blankets I make to donate. Juli in Central PA


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Cute'


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

For some reason, I am not able to download the pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

SusanM said:


> For some reason, I am not able to download the pattern. Any suggestions?


Give me get your email address in the PM section and I'll be happy to email it to you.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Quote: <Thank you so much. I make many baby/toddler sweaters for charity and will have to play with this to shrink it to fit. If anyone else can figure out how, please share. I will also be using it in the baby blankets I make to donate. Juli in Central PA>

If you shrink the pattern by using a tighter gauge, there is of course no problem. But if you have to cut down on the number of eyelets, it will mean lower resolution (like fewer pixels!) and you may lose the design.

This brings us to how I designed the pattern, and how you can do the same. I used regular (not knitting) graph paper, with each square representing 3 stitches and 4 rows. I put a dot in the center of each square where I wanted an eyelet. It's a challenge to make it look right because the resolution is so low. The design has to be very simple Some things just won't work.

As a starting point, I looked on Google Images for simple clip art drawings that might work. I selected some drawings, enlarged them to the size of my graph paper, printed them out, and put them behind my graph paper to serve as a guide for drawing the eyelets. That size printout translated to the large dog you see in the photo. You'll have to keep your drawing much smaller to fit on a sweater.

Creating an eyelet outline that corresponded to the drawing sometimes worked, sometimes not because of the low resolution of the eyelets. Heart shapes worked well!

It may be possible to use a combination of eyelets and other techniques (duplicate stitch, surface crochet) to achieve greater detail. I haven't messed with that yet. Good luck!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute. I have saved it to my would like to knit list.

SEA


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thank you...might try a little pig...


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> Thank you...might try a little pig...


That would be darling!


----------



## jppl46 (Oct 23, 2012)

oh Lordy ...to be as talented !!


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Love your creativity. While at JoAnn's today, I purchsed a soft mint green to make this blanket. Only problem is, I will now have to hone up on my crochet skills in order to make a border. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Greatgramma said:


> Love your creativity. While at JoAnn's today, I purchased a soft mint green to make this blanket. Only problem is, I will now have to hone up on my crochet skills in order to make a border. Thanks for sharing.


The mint green sounds wonderful! I'm sure you'll master the crochet border. Be sure to let us see the results.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice work and very cute. Definitely a saver.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, I love it.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you!
I like it :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Need another Baby Gift - think i give it a go.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I can't wait to start it.


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

How cute is that!

What beautiful work.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

What an innovative idea! I was wondering if the many dishcloth pattterns available could be adapted to this technique for sweater designs? I haven't tried yet.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> What an innovative idea! I was wondering if the many dishcloth patterns available could be adapted to this technique for sweater designs? I haven't tried yet.


I think that's a great idea.  As you say, a lot of cute picture designs that have been developed for the dish cloths.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would really love to make one of these but I can't crochet.
Could I do a garter stitch border instead? I don't want to confuse myself though with adding extra stitches as I am a newish knitter.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I would really love to make one of these but I can't crochet.
> Could I do a garter stitch border instead? I don't want to confuse myself though with adding extra stitches as I am a newish knitter.


A garter stitch border would work just fine! You can incorporate the garter stitch into the current number of stitches if you like. The finished blanket will just be a little smaller than mine.

But it's also easy to maintain the size. Just cast on 14 extra stitches and work 7 stitches at the beginning and end of each row in garter stitch. For the length, you would work 10 rows of garter stitch before beginning the pattern as written, and work 10 rows of garter stitch at the end. Good luck!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

MKjane said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > I would really love to make one of these but I can't crochet.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply.
I have printed out the pattern and have added the extra info and you have made it very easy for me to understand.
Thanks again, Sue x


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I just noticed that the chart I posted is missing the three eyelets that form the dog's "tummy." Sorry!  Here is a chart containing those eyelets.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

MKjane said:


> I just noticed that the chart I posted is missing the three eyelets that form the dog's "tummy." Sorry! Here is a chart containing those eyelets.


Thanks, I have printed off the new graph. Sue


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

If each block represents 3 stitches and 4 rows, does that mean I knit each row 4 times? What about the eyelets, do I yo and K2tog 3 times in a row for each block?


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Grapejelli said:


> If each block represents 3 stitches and 4 rows, does that mean I knit each row 4 times? What about the eyelets, do I yo and K2tog 3 times in a row for each block?


I really like this pattern.
Up to row 37 , it is easier to work from the graph. Use 5 st border, so crocheting is not needed.
Make row 1 as in graph by counting the st in 3's.(On top are the stitch number and on the side are the rows listed).
Row 2,3,4 are p,k,p.
Row 5 as shown in graph.
I use markers, even though I count the stitches. That way I will know if I goofed.
Also wrote on bottom the stitch number to make it easier for myself.
Use a paper to cover up all, except the row I am working on.
Hope this helps - PM if more needed.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love this pattern! New grand baby coming, can't wait to try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Grapejelli said:


> If each block represents 3 stitches and 4 rows, does that mean I knit each row 4 times? What about the eyelets, do I yo and K2tog 3 times in a row for each block?


Sorry the chart isn't clear. I would say to ignore the idea of blocks. Just use the numbers along the side to tell you what rows to make the eyelets on, and use the numbers across the top to tell you what stitch to make the eyelets on.

The other rows are worked in plain stockinette, so you should purl a row, knit a row, purl a row between each eyelet row.

To use the stitch numbers across the top: when you get to the stitch where an eyelet should be, yo, K2 tog, then proceed to the next stitch where an eyelet should be.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks MKJane. I do understand it now. I'm going to try it after I finish my current project which is almost done.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I received a message by PM indicating that it's hard to tell what stitch you're on, or how to count the stitches when you're adding eyelets. Let me try to explain it like this:

Let's say the chart tells you to make an eyelet on stitch 13.
- Knit up to, but not including stitch 13. 
- Do a yo and knit stitches 13 and 14 together.
- Now the eyelet is stitch 13 and the combined stitch is stitch 14.
- Stitch 15 is unaffected.

Hope that helps!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

MKjane said:


> Grapejelli said:
> 
> 
> > If each block represents 3 stitches and 4 rows, does that mean I knit each row 4 times? What about the eyelets, do I yo and K2tog 3 times in a row for each block?
> ...


I thing the chart is very good, since I am working off it.
Counting in 3's, the eyelet is "yo,k2 tog, k1" - that will count for the 3 st in the square. On the first row is a repeat of "*" 6 times and again after knitting 15 st 11 times.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

That's a good way of looking at it!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Was just looking for a baby blanket to do for my niece's baby who is due in June...love it..thank you


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes , I think it is cute too.
Made it from yarn that was given to me. Not the color I would select, but "dont look a gifthorse in the mouth" :!: 
Changed the size a bit, only had enough yarn for it with 16 " to spare. Talk about LUCK :thumbup: 

Other finished Items.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

MKjane said:


> I thought you might get a kick out of my new experiment -- making a picture with eyelets. It's easy to do, and fun to see the picture develop. I've attached the pattern.
> 
> The color is actually a very nice light blue -- that's the way it goes sometimes with flash photography.


my friend recently tried this pattern and found the pattern was incorrect and ended up pulling it out, im not sure where the problem laid, she did say what she had knit looked beautiful,im sure she had got 1/2 way with it.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

margaret15 said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you might get a kick out of my new experiment -- making a picture with eyelets. It's easy to do, and fun to see the picture develop. I've attached the pattern.
> ...


I am sorry your friend did not complete the blanket. 
Like the way it looks finished and I am sure I will make it again for a friend in a baby color.
Just waiting to hear what she will have :?: :?: :?:


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

need2know said:


> margaret15 said:
> 
> 
> > MKjane said:
> ...


I notice a new download so I'm going 2 ask her if there is a difference and if so I'm sure she will make it again, as she said it was lovely


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

This is MKjane (blanket designer) weighing in.

- Need2know -- your blanket is FABULOUS! What a thrill to see it. 

- Margaret15 -- I'm so sorry to hear your friend had trouble with the pattern. I'll be happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

MKjane said:


> This is MKjane (blanket designer) weighing in.
> 
> - Need2know -- your blanket is FABULOUS! What a thrill to see it.
> 
> - Margaret15 -- I'm so sorry to hear your friend had trouble with the pattern. I'll be happy to help in any way I can.


I'm checking out the pattern today, it's 2.30am and just ready 2 drop back off ,but thank you for getting back and hopefully pattern will be resolved and knitted again. :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

You're right that I've updated the pattern since I first posted this picture, so the download at the top of this thread is not the one to use. I've put the updated pattern, along with other eyelet patterns, on line for everyone to use. Here is the link:

http://eyelet-picture-knitting.wikispaces.com


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

MKjane said:


> This is MKjane (blanket designer) weighing in.
> 
> - Need2know -- your blanket is FABULOUS! What a thrill to see it.
> 
> - Margaret15 -- I'm so sorry to hear your friend had trouble with the pattern. I'll be happy to help in any way I can.


Hi MKjane, I could not do it without your beautiful design :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I thought you might get a kick out of my new experiment -- making a picture with eyelets. It's easy to do, and fun to see the picture develop. I've attached the pattern.
> 
> The color is actually a very nice light blue -- that's the way it goes sometimes with flash photography.


Love it, I have been trying to decide what pattern to use for a blanket.


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

That is totally adorable! thank you for gift us with this cute doggie blanket!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

This is really cool.

If you wanted to take this a step further you could thread ribbon or a thicker ply yarn through the eyelets giving a border to your work.

I can imagine this technique being used for a Butterfly - and then threading different coloured ribbons through it.

Thank you for sharing your creativity.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Great idea!


----------

